# Spread by runners?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I've seen that in print a few times. What does it mean with regards to freshwater plants?


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Could it be like a strawberry plant? They send out little stems called runners. Where the runners hit the ground they take root and start a new plant.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

This means that the pants are going to spread by sending out "runner" these are roots that will spread everywhere and then more of that plant will grow from them.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Most freshwater "grasses" do this like dwarf sags. They grow in a bunch then they send a runner out in one direction and after about 3-4in it forms a root and begins to grow a second bunch. 

This is good and bad. If it gets too overgrown and you try to pull out 1 bunch you end up pulling out 6-7 if you don't cut the runners.


----------

